# Orca by Shiro Kamo



## Panamapeet (Dec 2, 2018)

I have written a review on the Orca by Shiro Kamo offered by the shop called Japanische Kochmesser, I would be very happy to share my thoughts and hear any questions or comments you may have! Please click here to read the review!

I have talked to the mods about posting this review


----------

